# LA Float Plane Bull Reds on topwater



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Was he on O'Neil Outdoors once?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Great video


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Not familiar with that show, but he could have. He's been featured in several venues.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes he has been on O'Neil Outdoors.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

LA is just not fair!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mississippi anglers fish the Chandeleurs too, plus the state's barrier islands (Ship, Horn, Petit Bois, etc.) can offer similar action at times.

Definitely a target-rich environment!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Unreal!!! I would love to do this. I did a fly out with my Dad and brother several years ago in Canada and it was freaking awesome. Zika, can I drop your name and get a discount? Lol.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

LOL, not sure that would help. But they do offer special discount package deals on occasion.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Eric Partin said:


> Was he on O'Neil Outdoors once?


Awesome! Thanks for sharing that.


----------

